
AirPods: Just as bad as you thought they’d be - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3123810/personal-technology/airpods-just-as-bad-as-you-thought-they-d-be.html
======
Someone
Opinion piece from somebody who says "I’ve gotten my first look at Apple’s
AirPods".

The conclusion may be correct, but the article doesn't give any indication
that he went farther than _looking_.

